
Warren Buffett:  why I haven't been criticizing Donald Trump - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/30/warren-buffett-heres-why-i-havent-been-criticizing-donald-trump.html
======
nodesocket
I went to this year's shareholder meeting in Omaha. What an amazing
experience. I highly recommend everybody do it ($BRK.B). Warren is a wise man.

------
ocdtrekkie
Something kinda incredible about his distance of perspective. The TL;DR of the
video is that he's lived through 15 different Presidents now, and life goes on
even if the candidate you supported didn't win.

~~~
brador
There's at least 6 million people who'd have disagreed with that.

------
chmaynard
Trump is not like the other fourteen. When Trump is impeached or about to be
removed from office via the 25th amendment, Buffett might decide to speak out.
I hope so.

~~~
0xbear
So _that's_ how Bernie can still win? I knew it!

~~~
habitue
No, that's just how bad Trump is. Folks would gladly take Pence over him.
Nobody has any pretense the election or primaries will be getting a do-over.

~~~
0xbear
Boy will you ever be surprised when he's reelected in 2020. Techies make the
same mistake over and over: they think their inflated bubble is representative
of the state of the country as a whole. It's not.

~~~
hansthehorse
I don't believe he will be removed but I also don't believe he will run again.
He just doesn't seem to like the job and it's obvious the government doesn't
run the way he imagined it did.

